# Too much cholesterol lowers testosterone level: animal study



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Too much cholesterol lowers testosterone level: animal study Cholesterol is the raw material the body uses to make testosterone and all other steroid hormones. So, goes the reasoning of some in the strength sports world, a diet that is high in cholesterol keeps your testosterone level up. The more cholesterol you eat, the more testosterone [...]

*Read More...*


----------

